# Madone 5.9 Seat Tube Extension...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

How do the new seat tubes on the Madone's work (for lack of a better term)? I am 6'5" and the XL would probably fit, but want to make sure the seat tube can be extended enough. When looking at the frame, it is apparent there is much less seat tube in the frame than when comparing to a normal seat tube...why do manufacturer's do (what I consider) dumb things like this....

Arrghhh!!!! I just looked and realized that not all the Madone's come in the 64cm....I was going to the 5.5 but it only is up to 62cm.....anything below the 5.5 is not worth the upgrade and anything above it is too much $$$$ for me....STUPID TREK!!!!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

MCF said:


> How do the new seat tubes on the Madone's work (for lack of a better term)? I am 6'5" and the XL would probably fit, but want to make sure the seat tube can be extended enough. When looking at the frame, it is apparent there is much less seat tube in the frame than when comparing to a normal seat tube...why do manufacturer's do (what I consider) dumb things like this....
> 
> Arrghhh!!!! I just looked and realized that not all the Madone's come in the 64cm....I was going to the 5.5 but it only is up to 62cm.....anything below the 5.5 is not worth the upgrade and anything above it is too much $$$$ for me....STUPID TREK!!!!


sorry, I was actually looking at the 5.2 which is only available in 62cm....of course, the 5.2 is the only one available as Frameset only which would work perfect for me.....but 62cm won't cut it for me...why would TREK pick just a couple Madone's to make only available up to 62cm and all others to 64cm....


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

MCF said:


> why would TREK pick just a couple Madone's to make only available up to 62cm and all others to 64cm....


Because there's only so much time and manpower available. Each size in each model (ie: each SKU number) represents a piece of the total time and manpower pie. If Trek were to offer a 64cm in every model, it would cut into other parts of the pie, like 56cm and 58cm models. Guess which ones are in higher demand.

Trek isn't "stupid". Trek is balancing supply with demand.

P.S. - Some people love purple. It's their favorite color, and they have to have it. Is BMW "stupid" for not producing equal numbers of purple M3s as black M3s?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*TREK is visiting my LBS today...*



WhiskeyNovember said:


> Because there's only so much time and manpower available. Each size in each model (ie: each SKU number) represents a piece of the total time and manpower pie. If Trek were to offer a 64cm in every model, it would cut into other parts of the pie, like 56cm and 58cm models. Guess which ones are in higher demand.
> 
> Trek isn't "stupid". Trek is balancing supply with demand.
> 
> P.S. - Some people love purple. It's their favorite color, and they have to have it. Is BMW "stupid" for not producing equal numbers of purple M3s as black M3s?


And even they are confused about all sorts of different things Trek is changing 'mid-stream'.....if I can't get a 64cm then I may have to stick with Lemond due to it's longer head tubes..the Zurich is Ultegra SL and MSRP of about $2900.....


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

MCF said:


> And even they are confused about all sorts of different things Trek is changing 'mid-stream'


Examples?



MCF said:


> if I can't get a 64cm then I may have to stick with Lemond due to it's longer head tubes..the Zurich is Ultegra SL and MSRP of about $2900.....
> 
> Those Lemonds are really nice bikes.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Must resist...*



WhiskeyNovember said:


> Examples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

